# Goat Record Software?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Didn't someone start a thread awhile back about some software that was either built, or being built specifically for goats? Does anyone remember that? Or does anyone know of some software for record keeping? :scratch:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aha. Answered ma' own question. :doh: http://www.easykeeper.net/ I think I may try the free trial to see how it is. Or was there some concern that someone knew about this? I have some sort of niggling remembrance about all this, but basically remember nothing... Phooey.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I use Knitraks.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

The easykeeper is neat, I set up but haven't used it too much. You can set up breedings, milk records, medical records, etc... the best part is the auto registry searches... if you have a goat registered, you can enter the # or partial name and it will find and auto fill the goat info in.
If you sign up for the beta version you can test it then be a life member for the basic version for free.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Fittin it in Farm said:


> I use Knitraks.


Do you have a link to that? I googled it but all I found was knitting stuff... :laugh: :doh:



SandStoneStable Farm said:


> The easykeeper is neat, I set up but haven't used it too much. You can set up breedings, milk records, medical records, etc... the best part is the auto registry searches... if you have a goat registered, you can enter the # or partial name and it will find and auto fill the goat info in.
> If you sign up for the beta version you can test it then be a life member for the basic version for free.


 Glad that you've liked what you've seen, SSS! I'm finding that I just can't keep up with all my papers, and what I typically do is I put my records in a "special place so I won't forget where I put them", and then I go and forget where that place is! Aargh! I'm on the computer every day writing, answering e-mails and whatnot, so I think it would be a lot easier for me to have my records here on the computer where I can't lose them, and have easy access to daily. LOL.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL Oops sorry. It's Kintraks. Guess I can't spell. I tried to checkout easykeeper but it says you need a promo code.



Goat Song said:


> [quote="Fittin it in Farm":20mnm5ql]I use Knitraks.


Do you have a link to that? I googled it but all I found was knitting stuff... :laugh: :doh:



SandStoneStable Farm said:


> The easykeeper is neat, I set up but haven't used it too much. You can set up breedings, milk records, medical records, etc... the best part is the auto registry searches... if you have a goat registered, you can enter the # or partial name and it will find and auto fill the goat info in.
> If you sign up for the beta version you can test it then be a life member for the basic version for free.


 Glad that you've liked what you've seen, SSS! I'm finding that I just can't keep up with all my papers, and what I typically do is I put my records in a "special place so I won't forget where I put them", and then I go and forget where that place is! Aargh! I'm on the computer every day writing, answering e-mails and whatnot, so I think it would be a lot easier for me to have my records here on the computer where I can't lose them, and have easy access to daily. LOL.[/quote:20mnm5ql]


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aha, thanks! I'll look into that! :thumb:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

How do you sign up for the beta version to test? That sounds like the best way to try it out.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^Just e-mail the folks who run EasyKeeper, and they'll give you the promo code. It's probably the same code every time... They replied to my e-mail in two hours of my sending it, and so far I LOVE the software!!!   It's still obviously in the beginning stages, and they're still trying to get stuff added on, but I'm happy with it. It's nice knowing that all of my records are on ONE spot.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh, and what they don't tell you on the website is that if you sign up for the beta version, you get a lifetime subscription to the entire shebang, for free.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. I emailed them to see if I can try the beta.


----------



## klingshirnm (Mar 3, 2011)

I emailed the easykeeper people over a month ago and havent heard back??? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

^ :shrug: Maybe try again? I got a reply super fast, and my records are already set up.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I e-mailed them too this morning..... Hope I get a reply soon! It looks realy awsome!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I still have not gotten a reply yet either. . .Maybe they no longer give promo code? Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I use kintraks too. The easykeeper one sounds nice, but I don't like that you have to be online to use it. I like to bring my laptop out to the barn - and fill in info as I go - like when I'm doing weights, worming, hoof trims, etc. And I can't bring my internet with me into the barn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I just got an e-mail and so far I love it! I need to look some more, but I have to leave sooooo I will tell you all what I think!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just wanted to say I absolutely LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN did you hear back yet?


----------



## klingshirnm (Mar 3, 2011)

Well it's been almost a week, I've tried twice to contact them once through the contact us on the website and once just by pasting their email to my email and sent it that way. Not sure if I'm not getting through to them?


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I too have contacted them over the past couple of weeks. The program looks exactly what I have been waiting for. I also called last week and left a message. I think I'll send another email.


----------



## klingshirnm (Mar 3, 2011)

I finally just got a reply back from them. So far i think I like it, but have a few things that I am gonna suggest.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I contacted them and got an answer in about 4 days.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I contacted them last week and haven't heard anything


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I got Easy Keeper, and they responded QUICKLY. If you haven't gotten a response, I'd email again! Good luck...it is great, and easy to use!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

logansmommy7 said:


> I got Easy Keeper, and they responded QUICKLY. If you haven't gotten a response, I'd email again! Good luck...it is great, and easy to use!


I agree! I LOVE it!!!!


----------

